# Internet an einzelnem PC langsam



## TohruLP (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo erstmal,
seit heute habe ich VDSL100 (Vodafone) und ein seltsames Problem. Laut Vertrag kommen bis zu 100MBit/s Download und 40MBit/s Upload an. Ich nutze die EasyBox 904 xDSL und eine Fritz!Box 7270 (als Access Point). Alle Geräte sind über WLAN angebunden. Über EasyBox und Fritz!Box erreiche ich mit fast allen Geräten mindestens 60MBit/s down und 25MBit/s up, nur mein Hauptrechner macht Probleme. Ich bekomme maximal 25MBit/s down (meist 10-15) und <1MBit/s up.  Im WLAN eines Nachbarn (2 Etagen tiefer) habe ich immerhin 4-5MBit/s up. Wenn ich Dateien innerhalb des Netzwerks auf's NAS verschiebe sind es bis 22MBit/s, wobei ich früher auch mal 50-60MBit/s hatte, aber gerade schaffe ich das auch mit keinem anderen PC , aber das ist erstmal ein anderes Problem.
Nochmal zusammengefasst kommt ja anscheinend die entsprechende Geschwindigkeit beim Router an und die Verbindung zwischen PC und Router gibt auch mehr her. Hat jemand eine Idee, warum das Internet an diesem PC so langsam sein könnte?
Verbaut sind folgende Teile: PC Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ich habe auch schon die WLAN-Karte gegen ein baugleiches Modell, was ich noch rumliegen hatte, ausgetauscht, andere Antennen montiert und einen anderen PCIe-Slot verwendet, um einen Hardware-Defekt auszuschließen, wobei sich an den Werten nichts geändert hat. Als ich die WLAN-Karte in einen anderen PC eingebaut habe, war die Geschwindigkeit, so wie sie sein sollte.


----------



## fotoman (4. Februar 2019)

TohruLP schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dateien innerhalb des Netzwerks auf's NAS verschiebe sind es bis 22MBit/s, wobei ich früher auch mal 50-60MBit/s hatte, aber gerade schaffe ich das auch mit keinem anderen PC , aber das ist erstmal ein anderes Problem.


Was soll das für ein anderes Problem sein? WLan mag ja manchmal besser sein wie DLan, aber beides lässt sich problemlos und oft nicht absehbar stören.

Wenn Du schon im Heimnetz nur auf 22 MBit/s kommst, wirst Du auch ins Internet nicht mehr bekommen.

Ich würde erst einmal das hier beschriebene versuchen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...7x-langsamer-als-mit-kabel-2.html#post9106041
Bzw ich persönlich würde ein simpeles Kabel ziehen, an der die Suche nach der passenden Antennenausrichtung verzeifele ich schon oft genug im Hotel und packe einfach meine Smartphone als Hotspot aus.



TohruLP schrieb:


> Als ich die WLAN-Karte in einen anderen PC eingebaut habe, war die Geschwindigkeit, so wie sie sein sollte.


Damit hast Du doch schon die ganz offensichtliche Lösung: der PC hat dort, wo er steht (bzw. doert, wo seine WLan-Antennen sind), keinen vernünftigen WLan Empfang. Da kann man mit der Ausrichtung der Antennen spielen, u.U. andere (ext.) Antennen nutzen oder halt.... aber lassen wir das altmodische Kabelgedöns, das würde ja einfach so funktionieren.

Dazu kommt noch so eine Schöne AUssage wie "Alle Geräte sind über WLAN angebunden". Wer weiss, was die alles für Kanälen belegen oder gleichzeitig herum funken. Meine FB7390 kann angeblich auch 300 MBit/s (mit 2,4 oder 5 GHz WLan). Nun ja, exakt eines meiner Geräte kommt (durch eine einzige Wand hinduch) auf effektiv 100 MB/s, die theoretischen 150 MB/s habe ich noch nie gesehen. Die meisten anderen Geräte erreichen erheblich weniger (eines der Tablets kommt mit Glück auf 20 MBit/s, wenn ich es richtig herum drehe auch auf 25 MBit/s.


----------



## TohruLP (4. Februar 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon im Heimnetz nur auf 22 MBit/s kommst, wirst Du auch ins Internet nicht mehr bekommen.


Dann müsste ich ja trotzdem diese Geschwindigkeit erreichen. Es bleibt aber bei diesem einen PC bei <1MBit/s up.



fotoman schrieb:


> Damit hast Du doch schon die ganz offensichtliche Lösung: der PC hat dort, wo er steht (bzw. doert, wo seine WLan-Antennen sind), keinen vernünftigen WLan Empfang. Da kann man mit der Ausrichtung der Antennen spielen, u.U. andere (ext.) Antennen nutzen oder halt.... aber lassen wir das altmodische Kabelgedöns, das würde ja einfach so funktionieren.


Wenn ich mein Handy genau an die Position der Antennen halte, bekomme ich vernünftige Werte, also kann es an der Position nicht liegen. WLAN benutze ich übrigens nur, um Probleme zu haben, wäre ja zu langweilig ohne . Wenn ich ein Kabel nutzen könnte, würde ich das sofort machen, kann ich hier aber so nicht verlegen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch so eine Schöne AUssage wie "Alle Geräte sind über WLAN angebunden". Wer weiss, was die alles für Kanälen belegen oder gleichzeitig herum funken.


Normalerweise hänge alle Geräte an der FritzBox, nur mein PC an der EasyBox. Die Kanäle von beiden liegen weit auseinander und die Netzwerke der Nachbarn auf den gleichen Kanälen sind relativ schwach.


----------



## TohruLP (5. Februar 2019)

Ich habe jetzt mal zum Testen ein Kabel quer durch den Raum gelegt und sogar das Mainboard getauscht, aber es ändert sich einfach nichts. Ich werde dann wohl als Nächsten mal Windows neu installieren. Das Backup, das ich gerade über WLAN aufs NAS packe, wird mit 60-70MBit/s übertragen, also lag die niedrige Geschwindigkeit im Netzwerk vielleicht am Programm oder was auch immer.


----------



## fotoman (5. Februar 2019)

TohruLP schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Handy genau an die Position der Antennen halte, bekomme ich vernünftige Werte, also kann es an der Position nicht liegen.


Mein Smartphone verbindet sich mit 5GHz, zwei von drei Tablets mit 2,4 GHz. Drehe ich das Smartphone, von dessen Antennen ich die Ausrichtung nicht kenne, um 90%, ändert sich auch die WLan-Geschwindigkeit. Selbiges gilt für den einzigen WLan-Stick, den ich hier habe.

Dazu kommt dann ja noch die unterschiedliche Basisstation.

Alles in Verbindung mit der FB7390 hinter einer Rigipswand, in der Firma mit vernünftigen APs ist es egal, wie ich meinen Laptop hinstelle.



TohruLP schrieb:


> WLAN benutze ich übrigens nur, um Probleme zu haben, wäre ja zu langweilig ohne . Wenn ich ein Kabel nutzen könnte, würde ich das sofort machen, kann ich hier aber so nicht verlegen.


Tja, dann musst Du halt mit den Problemen, leben und weiter forschen. Ich habe da in den letzten 20 Jahren (und vorher mein Vater für mich, das so vor ca. 30 Jahren verlegte TV-Kabel liegt heute noch) lieber diverse Mietwohnungen angebohrt oder Flachkabel unter Türen verlegt.

 Mehr wie selber zu testen und selber zu optimieren bleibt Dir nicht übirg. Hier kennt niemand die Topologie Deiner Wohnung/Haus, keiner weiss, wer Dir wann u.U. mal reinfunkt usw.

Du kannst natürlich auch noch ein Live-Linux testen oder was einem noch so einfällt, um Treiberprobleme vor einer Neuinstallation zu identifizieren.


----------



## TohruLP (5. Februar 2019)

Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich es mit einem Kabel getestet und es wurde auch nicht besser. Das Problem muss also irgendwo anders liegen.


----------

